# DaVinci Carbs



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just dropping a note here to say I had my carb rebuilt, blueprinted and dyno'd by Davinci Carburators here in Houston. $350 is a little on the steep end for a carb rebuild, but holy crap, car runs STRONG. I can't say what kind of hp gains I've picked up, but the difference is night and day. Just a thought for anyone on here running a holley carb, give them a shot if it's in budget.


----------

